# Rửa mặt nước muối sao cho đúng?



## thuhoai (11/9/18)

Nhiều chị em truyền tai nhau về việc dùng nước muối rửa mặt giúp mặt sạch, ngừa mụn. Tuy nhiên, thực hư ra sao và cách thực hiện thế nào mới có hiệu quả?

*Việc rửa mặt bằng nước muối có tác dụng gì?*
Trong muối biển chứa 21 khoáng chất như: kẽm, caxi, nati, vitamin A, vitamin C, vitamin E … cần cho nuôi dưỡng da.

Trong đó thì Vitamin A, Vitamin E và Natri có khả năng phục hồi nhanh tái tạo làn da tuyệt vời.

Nước muối pha loãng có tính sát khuẩn cao, do đó có thể giết chết vi khuẩn gây mụn nằm trên da. Bên cạnh đó nước muối còn được dùng làm nguyên liệu trong việc tẩy da chết, tăng cường kết cấu của làn da, giúp làn da tươi sáng.




_Rửa mặt nước muối đúng cách sẽ giúp làm sạch da, trị mụn hiệu quả (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Nước muối cung cấp nước dưỡng ẩm da và giảm kích ứng, ngăn chặn hoạt động của tuyến nhờn gây mụn trứng cá.

*Cách rửa mặt bằng nước muối giúp sạch da, trị và ngừa mụn hiệu quả*
Các bạn sử dụng nước muối pha loãng với nước ấm, nếu được các bạn dùng nước đun sôi thì càng tốt. Tỷ trọng là 1 thìa cà phê muối trắng và 500 ml nước ấm. Thời gian dùng để rửa mặt là buổi sáng sớm và buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ. Trước khi rửa mặt bằng nước muối thì bạn nên rửa qua mặt bằng nước ấm bình thường trước cho sạch đi bụi bẩn và tinh dầu ở da.

Về kỹ thuật rửa mặt bằng nước muối thì rất đơn giản có thể sử dụng khăn mặt thấm nước muối pha loãng và đắp lên mặt khoảng 1 phút rồi dùng tay tát nước muối lên mặt là xong. Các bạn nên để ý không dùng khăn mặt để lau mạnh tay sẽ khiến da bị khô và tạo vảy nhé.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

